# Amy Winehouse dies in tragically predictable manner



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 24, 2011)

Amy Winehouse died of a drug overdose at the age of 27 yesterday. Absolutely no one was surprised.

Did anyone here like her? She had a pretty great voice imo, shame she had to go and OD.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, she sang Valerie.

It's sad. That's the risk you run with drugs though, I guess.


----------



## Cydnix (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess she should have gone to rehab...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Cydnix said:


> I guess she should have gone to rehab...


I hear that she did.


----------



## Cydnix (Jul 24, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I hear that she did.


Hm, I heard she said no, on more than one occasion


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Cydnix said:


> Hm, I heard she said no, on more than one occasion


I heard that she did, but quit.
A few times.


----------



## Cydnix (Jul 24, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I heard that she did, but quit.
> A few times.


They tried to make her go to rehab, but she declined that offer.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 24, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I hear that she did.





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I heard that she did, but quit.
> A few times.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 24, 2011)

Effercon said:


>


:?


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think they know for sure it was OD yet. Her autopsy's not until tomorrow. It probably _was_ drug-related though considering this.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 24, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> :?





			
				Amy Winehouse said:
			
		

> They tried to make me go to rehab, I said, "No, no, no"
> Yes, I've been black but when I come back you'll know, know, know
> I ain't got the time and if my daddy thinks I'm fine
> He's tried to make me go to rehab, I won't go, go, go


yeah, it's pretty sad I suppose! she had a good voice, but it's a shame she OD'd.


----------



## Lili (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't really say I'm affected by this.  I loved her music, though.  So I guess that's a bad thing.  But she did have this coming.

It is unfortunate that she got into drugs though.  She was a pretty woman before she got into them.


----------



## Michi (Jul 24, 2011)

She DID go to rehab - she last checked into a facility 2 months ago.

I've never heard this woman's music except maybe once or twice on the radio, but I'm sorry for her family's loss and it's quite sad that the '27 Club' received another member.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sad about this. I liked a few of her songs and, dammit, she was 27 years old. 

That people are making jokes before her body's cold makes me feel a little ill.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 24, 2011)

It's a joke. Back on topic.

Anyway, Winehouse is the epitome of fame infecting vulnerability. She needed help when she hit it big, and no one called in. Shame.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> :?


It was a joke about how the previous joke went over your head, but that went over your head.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 24, 2011)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Oh, she sang Valerie.


Not exactly...

...also I just realized this gives Amy Winehouse something in common with Jimi Hendrix. Ffffffffffff--


----------



## Byrus (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, that's depressing. Sorry to see her go that way.



Dannichu said:


> I'm pretty sad about this. I liked a few of her songs and, dammit, she was 27 years old.
> 
> That people are making jokes before her body's cold makes me feel a little ill.


 People were making tons of jokes before her death, it's only going to get worse now unfortunately.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Not exactly...
> 
> ...also I just realized this gives Amy Winehouse something in common with Jimi Hendrix. Ffffffffffff--


The fact that the Zutons sang it first doesn't negate the fact that she sang it.

Also, yeah, I'm generally unsurprised and upon being told was slightly more concerned about the terrorist attacks in Norway.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 25, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> The fact that the Zutons sang it first doesn't negate the fact that she sang it.
> 
> Also, yeah, I'm generally unsurprised and upon being told was slightly more concerned about the terrorist attacks in Norway.


Yes, she did indeed sing it (and rather well, actually); that being said, most people seem to be unaware that it's a cover.

Terrorist attacks in Norway are pretty terrible but there's an entirely different thread for that, so...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 25, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Yes, she did indeed sing it (and rather well, actually); that being said, most people seem to be unaware that it's a cover.
> 
> Terrorist attacks in Norway are pretty terrible but there's an entirely different thread for that, so...


Indeed there is, and I've posted in it. Here I was posting my reaction to Amy Winehouse's death. What's your point?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 25, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Indeed there is, and I've posted in it. Here I was posting my reaction to Amy Winehouse's death. What's your point?


Because you brought up a topic that was covered in some other thread, I guess?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2011)

Ha this thread title gets rep.

I mean it is sad and all, but in interviews even her mom said they were expecting it to happen within the year.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually, aren't they saying now she died because she _wasn't_ drinking alcohol?

More specifically, she tried to quit cold turkey rather than slowly weaning herself off of it. At least, that's what her family is saying. Is it common to die from withdrawal-shock? It seems plausible to me but that could be because I'm not an expert on quitting drugs.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 30, 2011)

You can, in fact, die going cold turkey from alcohol - your body can become so dependent on it that you'll just go into shock and have a cardiac arrest, since alcohol is a depressant and your body is basically like 'oh holy fuck all this shit is happening'. It's like the DTs, but much, much worse! With extra death!

It's actually worse than detoxing from heroin, apparently.  This is why severe alcoholics are prescribed medication!


----------



## Phantom (Jul 30, 2011)

According to those with her the night before she was on a bit of a booze and drug binge so the cold turkey thing doesn't totally apply when you think of withdrawl.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

Phantom said:


> According to those with her the night before she was on a bit of a booze and drug binge so the cold turkey thing doesn't totally apply when you think of withdrawl.


Maybe the sudden reintroduction of it could done it?

Or the drugs and alcohol mixed or something and became poisonous.


----------

